# My husband spends too much money...



## justwondering (Sep 7, 2012)

My husband, makes more money than I do, but he also spends too much and then wonders where it all goes. I end up spending less than I need to because I am the one who pays the bills and I get worried. How do you work out with your spouse how much you should be spending?


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

I (the husband) also make more money then my wife. She takes my money and hers and spends it. LOL

She does make sure all the bills get paid first.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like you could benefit from a budget. Sit down with your husband and show the income vs the required spending (bills), and see what's left over for savings and discretionary spending. He may need to see it, and where it all goes.


----------

